
Ask HN: How do you decide where you want to work? - el_benhameen
There&#x27;s been lots of discussion about _where_ to find jobs, but how do you go about finding companies whose products&#x2F;culture&#x2F;etc. interest you if you don&#x27;t already have a target?
======
grawprog
I tend to go more by what I don't like. I won't apply for things I have zero
interest in. I try not to be too picky though. If it's something I'm remotely
interested in I'll apply. You also get exposed to somethings you might never
even know exist that you wouldn't have tried otherwise.

